# Hi guys not been here in a while



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hi everyone just thought id pop in as ive not been here in a while i see there is a lot of new folk i havent met yet so hello to you all well things are good here we are all doing great and back to normal since honeys little escape act lol she has a little ocd since she came back but the vet said she may grow out of it when she was lost she bit the fur off her leg with stress and now it has become a habit the vet says she knows what shes doing as shes not hurting herself through it and its just cosmetic we will see how she goes heres some updated pics of them and also a picture of diesel and cupcake getting older hope all of you and your furbabies are doing well also xxx mandy

Honey you can see her baldy leg here
































Zac
































Romeo


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

diesel









sookie now cupcake









just some random ones


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Mandy! So good to see you and the babies are gorgeous as always!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lin said:


> hi mandy! So good to see you and the babies are gorgeous as always!


awwwww thanks lin hunni its all changed here ehhhhh good to see some familiar faces xxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Mandy! Honey is gorgeous as always and I love Romeo, and Zac is cracking me up in that one pic of him outside with his eyes googly like he saw something really SKEERY!!!! LOL! Hilarious! 

The babies have turned out beautifully. Diesel looks just like his daddy and Sookie (Cupcake) looks like Honey. Cute as can be!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonderful pics of the gang! I am so glad to know Honey has suffered no other damaging effects from her "trip on the wildside.." Such a miracle and answered prayer she is back home with her family.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

brodysmom said:


> hi mandy! Honey is gorgeous as always and i love romeo, and zac is cracking me up in that one pic of him outside with his eyes googly like he saw something really skeery!!!! Lol! Hilarious!
> 
> The babies have turned out beautifully. Diesel looks just like his daddy and sookie (cupcake) looks like honey. Cute as can be!! :d


awwwww thanks tracey lol zac is nuts he looks terrified in that pic it was only a squirrel he saw silly boy yes i agree on that with the pups hows sweet brody boy kiss him from me x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, hey Mandy! So glad to see you posted an update here. The Chi's look great! Cupcake & Diesel look great too! Such handsome & gorgeous puppers.... :love5:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

chideb said:


> wonderful pics of the gang! I am so glad to know honey has suffered no other damaging effects from her "trip on the wildside.." such a miracle and answered prayer she is back home with her family.. Blessings, deb


thank you deb i was so thankfull to get her back it was all the prayers from you guyS that helped me through xxx if only she would stop biting her fur out now lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yay so nice to see you on here doll!
The gang are looking great too.
The puppies have changed so much and i agree with Tracey on who they look like, so bloomin cute!

Need to try and meet up again soon cause i am going to be moving back to Bathgate in the next month or so. 
Will always keep in touch though no matter what. xx


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Such adorable babies!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hi Mandy, I am glad you posted photos, I just love your fur babies. I stalk you on FB looking for photos of your gang LOL


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello Mandy! Nice to meet you!  Glad you're back! Your babies are all soooo very cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Look at those faces! It's so nice to see little Honey and the gang! LOL @ Zac's first shot! They are all adorable~


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

been missing those pics of your crew... as adorable as ever.... we missed you....


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to see a post from you. the babies lok beautiful. Honey! Stop biting your self. It's just not lady like!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey there girl!!! LTNS!!! I'm glad to hear you all are doing well! The babies are still as precious as ever! Kisses & hugs to you and your family. I've missed you!!! xoxoxox


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely to see new pics of your crew! They are as adorable as ever.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

was wondering where you had ran off to lol good to see you back  , your guys are as gorgeous as ever , my gosh Diesel and Cupcake have grown into lovely looking chi's .


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys its nice being back look forward to seeing all the gorjuss new furbabies on here and all our gorjuss friends x


----------



## chihuahua lover (Mar 14, 2010)

welcome bak hun, your dogs still look gorgeous! are you keeping cupcake and diesel? xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

chihuahua lover said:


> welcome bak hun, your dogs still look gorgeous! are you keeping cupcake and diesel? xx


nooo they are in there new forever homes still get visis from them nw and then they are both spoilt rotten


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Mandy....your pics are wonderful. I can't get over how lovely the pups have turned out. So much like their mommy and daddy. Truly gorgeous little babies.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wait so you kept two of the pups ?


----------

